# Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes: Scheidung!



## Claudia (29 Juni 2012)

*Alles aus und vorbei: Nach fünf Jahren Ehe sollen sich Tom Cruise (49) und Katie Holmes (31) scheiden lassen, berichtet das US-Magazin *„*People*“*. *
Lange kursierten Gerüchte über eine Beziehungskrise der beiden Hollywood-Stars. Die scheinen sich nun tatsächlich zu bestätigen. Eine offizielle Erklärung gibt es allerdings noch nicht. Holmes' Anwalt Anwalt Jonathan Wolfe sagte lediglich: „Das ist eine Privatangelegenheit von Katie und ihrer Familie. Katies Hauptinteresse gilt wie immer dem Wohl ihrer Tochter.“
*Bislang ist unklar, ob die Scheidungspapiere bereits eingereicht worden, berichtet der US-Blog *„*tmz.com*“*. *
Der „Mission Impossible“-Star und die schöne Schauspielerin feierten im Jahr 2006 eine glamouröse Hochzeit in einem italienischen Schloss. Tochter Suri kam im April 2006 zur Welt. Lange galt die Beziehung als Traumehe: Cruise war im Mai 2005 aus Freude über seine eigene Verliebtheit in der „Oprah Winfrey Show” auf den Kissen rumgesprungen.
*Für Tom Cruise ist es bereits die dritte Ehe, die in die Brüche geht.* 
Zuvor war er mit den Schauspielerinnen Nicole Kidman (45) und Mimi Rogers (46) verheiratet gewesen war. Katie Holmes war zum ersten Mal verheiratet.
*Was wird jetzt aus der kleinen Suri?*
Sie wird bald ein Scheidungskind sein. Bei wem die Sechsjährige in Zukunft leben wird, kann jetzt allerdings noch noch nicht beantwortet werden. Fakt ist: Cruise und Holmes haben einen Ehevertrag. Wie das Sorgerecht im Fall einer Trennung geregelt wird, ist nicht bekannt. Allerdings leben seine älteren Kinder Connor (17) und Isabella (19), die er gemeinsam mit Ex-Frau Nicole Kidman adoptiert hat, bei ihm. 
_Tom Cruise befindet sich zurzeit bei Dreharbeiten in Island, Katie Holmes war schon die ganze Woche mit Suri in New York unterwegs. Das letzte Mal haben sich die beiden im Februar öffentlich zusammen gezeigt, sie war bei keiner einzigen Premiere seines aktuellen Films „Rock of Ages“ an seiner Seite. 
_
*Quelle: Bild.de*


Diese Nachricht schockt – und kommt dennoch für viele nicht überraschend: Tom Cruise (49) und Katie Holmes (33) lassen sich scheiden. Damit ist eine weitere Hollywood-Ehe nach gerade einmal fünf Jahren zerbrochen. In den letzten Monaten wurde Katie Holmes immer seltener an der Seite ihres Mannes gesehen. Meist war die Schauspielerin gemeinsam mit Töchterchen Suri (6) unterwegs – vom Papa fehlte dabei jede Spur. Krisengerüchte aber dementierten die beiden stets, nach außen sollte schließlich alles perfekt aussehen. Auch, wenn es das längst nicht mehr war.


Der Anwalt von Katie Holmes bestätigte jetzt gegenüber dem amerikanischen „People“-Magazin die Trennung des einstigen Traumpaares: „Es ist eine persönliche und private Angelegenheit für Katie und ihre Familie“, gab Jonathan Wolfe bekannt. „Katies Hauptinteresse bleibt, so wie es schon immer war, das Wohl ihrer Tochter.“ Auch Toms Pressesprecher hat mittlerweile das Liebes-Aus bestätigt. „Katie hat die Scheidung eingereicht und Tom ist zutiefst traurig und konzentiert sich  auf seine drei Kinder. Bitte erlaubt ihnen ihre Privatsphäre.“


Die Geburt ihrer gemeinsamen Tochter Suri war für Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes eines der schönsten Ereignisse ihres Lebens. Im November 2006 – nur sieben Monate nach Suris Geburt – hatten sich die beiden auf einem italienischen Schloss das Jawort gegeben. Für Tom war es die dritte Ehe, für Katie die erste.

Nun ist auch diese Liebe zerbrochen und zurück bleibt die Frage, wie es für die kleine Suri weiter geht. Denn wie immer, sind es die Kinder, die nach einer Trennung besonders leiden ...

*Quelle: bunte.de*


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch an Katie


----------



## spunk88888 (29 Juni 2012)

Endlich, das wurde Zeit ^^


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juni 2012)

focus.de schrieb:


> Das Promiportal „tmz.com“ will jedoch erfahren haben, dass Holmes die Scheidung eingereicht hat, um Suri vor den Einflüssen von Scientology zu schützen....
> Scientology ist schuld: Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes lassen sich scheiden - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: Scientology ist schuld: Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes lassen sich scheiden - Boulevard - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten​



Richtig so, man kann Katie für diese Entscheidung nur Repekt zollen.


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Juni 2012)

Jetzt wird die Weltwirtschaft wohl zusammenbrechen. Wen interessiert es eigentlich ob sich zwei zu AmiFuzzis scheiden lassen.


----------



## BlueLynne (30 Juni 2012)

endlich, das wurde auch Zeit, aus dem Gefängnis mit den Eltern von Tom, Sciento und ... auszubrechen.

und hoffentlich aller Schutz vor den Scientologen !!!!


----------



## Zeus40 (2 Juli 2012)

Das hat zwar gedauert, aber wie heißt es? Was lange wärt...

Ich freue mich für Katie!


----------

